# Change the weather - Change the sky - Photoshop Magic!, Learn manipulation



## rjmiz (Jun 17, 2007)

In this beginners tutorial series, I'll show how to take your first
steps in taking control and begin to manipulate your images.

Lesson #1: Place clouds in any image
Did you take a great image with your camera on a cloudless day?
Want clouds? Great! lets change the weather forecast together.

http://microstockpix.com/tuts/clouds/clouds.html


----------

